# 5 công thức mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên tự làm tại nhà



## nusy (8/6/18)

Nếu sớm biết những công thức này, bạn sẽ bất ngờ vì việc sở hữu mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên tự làm không hề phức tạp như bạn nghĩ.
Mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên luôn nằm trong top mỹ phẩm yêu thích của các nàng bởi dễ dàng sử dụng, dịu nhẹ và thường không gây nhiều kích ứng cho da. Thêm vào đó, nếu chỉ cần tỉ mỉ một chút, bạn đã có thể tự chế mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên làm đẹp tại nhà mà không cần tốn quá nhiều chi phí. Cùng chúng tôi khám phá một số cách làm sau đây:

*1. NƯỚC HOA HỒNG*
Nước hoa hồng là một bước quan trọng trong quy trình dưỡng da của bạn. Ngoài những sản phẩm thương hiệu nổi tiếng, bạn hoàn toàn có thể tự làm nước hoa hồng tại nhà với phương pháp rất đơn giản.

Chuẩn bị những cánh hoa hồng thật tươi, bỏ vào nồi và cho nước vào. Sau đó bạn bật lửa cho sôi đến khi có khói bốc lên, tắt lửa và ngâm hoa hồng trong nước nóng khoảng 30 phút để ra tinh chất rồi để nguội. Cuối cùng, bạn chỉ cần đổ vào bình thủy tinh có vòi xịt, cho 1-2 cánh hoa vào là có thể sử dụng được.




*2. TẨY DA CHẾT TOÀN THÂN TỪ CÀ PHÊ*




Cà phê rất thơm và có công dụng tẩy tế bào chết giúp cho bạn có làn da ẩm mịn và sáng dần mỗi ngày nếu bạn kiên trì sử dụng. Cách làm mỹ phẩm tẩy da chết từ cà phê rất đơn giản. Nguyên liệu bạn cần có:

– Hủ thủy tinh nhỏ

– 2 muỗng lớn đường nâu

– 4 muỗng bã cà phê

– 1/2 cup sữa tắm thiên nhiên (bạn có thể mua từ những thương hiệu mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên)

– 2 muỗng dầu dừa để lạnh (hoặc sáp dầu dừa)

Trộn tất cả nguyên liệu trên thật đều và bỏ vào hủ thủy tinh đậy kín để sử dụng hàng ngày. Mỗi khi sử dụng, bạn nên dùng muỗn sạch và khô để lấy sản phẩm, tránh để nước rơi vào để sản phẩm giữ được lâu hơn.

*3. SON DƯỠNG MÔI MẬT ONG*

*

*​
Son dưỡng môi là sản phẩm đắc lực để giúp cho đôi môi bạn mềm mịn và luôn hồng hào. Nếu trước đây bạn đã từng mua nhiều son dưỡng môi, thì phương pháp sau đây sẽ giúp bạn có 1 cây son dưỡng môi tự làm tại nhà vô cùng tiết kiệm và hiệu quả:

– 4 muỗng sáp mật ong hữu cơ dạng viên (bạn có thể tìm mua ở những nơi bán nguyên liệu mật ong thiên nhiên)

– 3 muỗng nhỏ dầu dừa nguyên chất.

– 1 muỗng nhỏ mật ong

– 3 muỗn nhỏ tinh dầu từ hạt hướng dương

– 5 giọt tinh dầu lá bạc hà

_*Cách làm:*_
1. Đun mật ong, sáp ong và các tinh dầu cách thủy trên bếp, chờ tan chảy thành 1 hỗn hợp.

2. Chờ hỗn hợp nguội, rồi dùng que đánh với lực mạnh hoặc máy đánh cho hỗn hợp bông xốp lên và có độ dẻo (bạn sẽ thấy một ít tinh dầu cạn lại ở phần đáy, nhưng hãy tiếp tục động tác của mình).

3. Hỗn hợp sẽ cứng dần, bạn bỏ lại vào chén hấp cách thủy khi nãy cho hỗn hợp tan chảy 1 lần nữa. Sau đó, cho hỗn hợp vào lọ hoặc thỏi son rỗng đã chuẩn bị sẵn.

4. Để nguội trong vòng 2 giờ cho đến khi hỗn hợp cố định trong lọ hoặc thỏi son.

Vậy là bạn đã có ngay 1 thỏi son dưỡng mật ong chính hiệu. Hạn sử dụng có thể lên đến một năm, lưu ý nên để son ở nơi thoáng mát, tránh nhiệt độ.

*4. TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT GÓT CHÂN*




Gót chân của bạn dễ bị chai sần và không mềm mịn, nhiều bạn gái còn bị khô và nứt nẻ vào mùa đông. Với hỗn hợp mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên tẩy tế bào chết dưới đây, gót chân của bạn sẽ được loại bỏ vết chai sần và trở nên hồng hào:

– 4 muỗng cơm dừa vụn sấy khô đã được lọc sạch

– 3 muỗng muối biển

– 1 muỗng dầu hạt bơ

– 2 muỗng nước cốt dừa

– 20 giọt tinh dầu sả chanh

_*Cách làm*_*:* Trộn muối biển, dầu hạt bơ và cơm dừa vụn thật đều để tạo thành hỗn hợp đặc sệt. Sau đó, cho từ từ nước cốt dừa vào và tiếp tục thao tác. Cuối cùng bạn nhỏ tinh dầu sả chanh cho thơm và cất giữ trong hủ thủy tinh

Liên tục sử dụng mỗi ngày sẽ có kết quả bất ngờ sau 2 tuần.

*5. KEM DƯỠNG TAY*




Nếu bạn thử bắt tay vào làm công thức dưới đây, bạn sẽ cảm thấy việc sở hữu một loại kem dưỡng tay từ nguyên liệu thiên nhiên lại không hề khó như bạn nghĩ:

– 2 muỗng lớn bơ hạt cocoa

– 1 muỗng lớn bơ hạt mỡ

– 1 vài lát hoa cúc khô

– 5 giọt tinh dầu lavender

– 5 giot tinh dầu cây phong lữ

– Khuôn làm bánh nhỏ hình trái tim (hoặc hình tuỳ thích)

_*Cách làm:*_
Đun chảy bơ hạt mỡ và dầu bằng phương pháp cách thuỷ, sau đó bắt ra khỏi bếp và trộn đều hỗn hợp trên, thêm một ít nhánh hoa cúc khô và các giọt tinh dầu bạn muốn. Sau đó đổ tất cả vào khuôn rồi cho vào tủ lạnh để cố định sản phẩm trong 2 giờ.

Vậy là bạn đã có ngay một loại kem dưỡng da tay mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên vô cùng sáng tạo. Kem sẽ tan chảy trên da của bạn và để lại làn da vô cùng mềm mịn. Sản phẩm được bảo quản lạnh sẽ sử dụng lâu hơn.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

